# Is it normally for a cpu to get hot after awhile?



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to ask whether or not it is normal for a cpu to start idling at high temps after about 4 to 5 hours of gameplay? used to idle at 30 at the start then went to forty after 3 to 4 hours and is now at 50. 

EDIT: I've also been running downloads and on the web throughout this time period.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

forgot to say that I'm also downloading eve online currently


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow the steps above.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the idle temperature is higher than it used to be, clean out any dust from the heatsink/fan with a can of compressed air, and make sure the case fans are spinning.

If you're measuring the idle temp while running other programs, then it's not idle.

Has the room temperature increased in recent weeks, or has the computer been moved nearer to a source of heat or had its rear ventilation obstructed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

koala said:


> If you're measuring the idle temp while running other programs, then it's not idle.


And 50C under load is very acceptable.


----------



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I was downloading EVE online at the time and that was going for multiple hours due to my crappy wireless plan. It also lowered to the upper forties when I closed all windows except EVE. I think it was probably the download.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please follow the steps above.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheBlitz said:


> Well I was downloading EVE online at the time and that was going for multiple hours due to my crappy wireless plan. It also lowered to the upper forties when I closed all windows except EVE. I think it was probably the download.


The download would appear to be the issue. Boot to the Bios and watch the temps ay idle for a few minutes and see if they increase.
You can use HWMonitor to to view the temps and Voltages under load if needed.
HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

